# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pil, diarree, zwanger?

## LC84

Ik had een paar vragen over de pil.
De laatste 5 weken heb ik tweemaal geslachtsgemeenschap gehad met het gebruik van de pil, zonder verdere voorbehoedsmiddelen. Ik ben ook gewoon na 1 keer ongesteld geworden.
Nu moet ik aankomend weekend weer ongesteld worden, en ik heb aankomend weekend 2 weken geleden geslachtsgemeenschap gehad. ik heb 2 weken geleden ook een keer ubroprifen gebruikt tegen hoofdpijn maar ik had al begrepen dat dit geen invloed heeft op de betrouwbaarheid van de pil? Evenals het drinken van alcohol tijdens het stappen..
Waar ik nu het meeste mee zit is dat ik de woensdag, na de zondag dat ik geslachtsgemeenschap heb gehad last heb gehad van diarree. En daarna ook nog een paar keer over verschillende dagen. Wat is hier de invloed van op de betrouwbaarheid van de pil, als je nagaat dat ik op zondags gemeenschap heb gehad en de woensdag ben begonnen met diarree. De diarree is niet constant en ook niet zeer hevig. Wel heb ik sinds een week last van wat buikkrampen en af en toe schitteringen voor mijn ogen gepaard met een beetje hoofdpijn. Ik wordt hier een beetje onzeker door..ik heb verder geen gemeenschap meer gehad.
Wel heb ik het de laatste tijd erg druk met school, werk en ik vlieg vaak overal heen.
En hoelang blijft sperma eigenlijk vruchtbaar in het lichaam van een vrouw? Nadat het zeg maar net naar binnen is gekomen?

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Maak je niet zo druk. Als jij op zondag sex hebt gehad, en je bent woensdag pas aan de diarree, dan is er niets aan de hand. De pil werkt gewoon dan. Het wordt anders, als je aan de diarree bent, en je gaat nu sex hebben. Dan is de kans op zwangerschap groot, omdat door de diarree de pil niet goed wordt opgenomen.
In het lichaam van een meisje/vrouw, kunnen zaadcellen enkele dagen en soms zelfs een week actief blijven. In de buitenlucht overleven ze niet langer dan 5 minuten.
Hoop dat je hier wat aan heb.

liefs
déylanna

----------


## LC84

Bedankt voor je reactie! Maar is het niet zo dat als zaadcellen haast een week actief kunnen zijn dit van invloed is op de sex van zondag en woensdags diarree?

groetjes

----------


## Déylanna

Nee het is niet zo dat als die zaadcellen enkele dagen in je lichaam zitten, je opeens zwanger raakt van de sex van zondag, terwijl je woensdag pas de diarree hebt gekregen.
Wel wil ik ja aanraden om, als je eventueel nog aan de diarree bent, of ooit nog eens aan de diarree komt, om voor alle zekerheid in die periode een condoom te gebruiken. De pil wordt namelijk heel onbetrouwbaar als je aan de diarree bent. Voor nu zou ik me niet zoveel zorgen maken. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## LC84

Okee heel erg bedankt! En ik zal er zeker goed om denken  :Wink: .

Liefs

----------


## LC84

Ik ben vandaag ongesteld geworden!
Is het ook zo dat ik me alsnog zorgen moet maken als de ongesteldheid minder lang duurt dan normaal? Ben het normaal met pilgebruik 4 dagen.

Liefs.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zou me geen zorgen maken lieverd,
Ongesteld is ongesteld...sommigen zijn het maar een paar dagen licht,anderen een week héél zwaar!

Ik persoonlijk heb al anderhalve maand chronische diarree(dagelijks,non-stop) en slik de pil..ben er vrijdag voor naar de specialist geweest..heb ook sex gehad,vaak zelfs,maar ondanks de diarree niet zwanger (gelukkig!)
Xx

----------


## LC84

Okee! Ben je daarvoor naar de huisarts gegaan? Ik loop al n tijdje rond met vreemde buikkrampen/steken en sinds vorige week woensdag ook diarree erbij. Gisteren drukte ik even op mijn buik bij mijn navel en dat deed best zeer  :Frown: . Ik had op internet gezien dat het ook iets met je blinde darm kan zijn. Weet jij ook hoe je aan de chonische diarree bent gekomen? En heb je ook last van buikkrampen/steken?
xxx

----------


## Agnes574

Heb idd ook last van steken en krampen! Ben vrijdag naar de specialist geweest!
Hoe het komt?? Ik moet de resultaten afwachten van bloed,urine en ontlasting..maar ze denken aan een infectie,virus of ontsteking,????...

Wat wél goed helpt is GiSol..vrij verkrijgbaar bij apotheek..is natuurlijk en helpt héél goed de darmflora te herstellen...slik ze nu 2 dagen en heb minder diarree en al ietsje vaster...maar zoals ik zeg...eerst onderzoeksresultaten afwachten!

Niet te lang mee blijven lopen lieverd..effe naar de dokter gaan kan écht geen kwaad!
En blindedarmontsteking zou best kunnen..maar daar kan enkel een dokter je uitsluitsel over geven!

Sterkte Xx

----------


## LC84

Hoi Agness,

Ik ben vandaag naar de dokter geweest en die had het ook over een irritatie of ontsteking in de darm..Ik moet nu veel rijst eten, geen vette, zoete dingen en nog wat voorschriften..Hoop dat het snel overgaat. 
Ik heb ook voor de extra zekerheid een zwangerschapstest gekocht maar ik denk dat ik me geen zorgen hoef te maken. Ik ben ook gewoon ongesteld geweest van zondag t/m woensdag.

xxx Leonie

----------


## Agnes574

Leonie,

Blij dat je naar de dokter bent gegaan en ik hoop dat je je snel beter voelt!!
Ik heb blijkbaar een zware 'kiem'-infectie..toonde één van de urineuitslagen..dat zou met medicatie (brrrr..verschrikkelijk grote pillen!!) over moeten gaan...HOPE SO!
Ben benieuwd wat de uitslag van je zwangerschapstest zegt...ik denk ook idd dat je je géén zorgen hoeft te maken  :Wink: 

Liefs Xx Ag

----------

